# Component MSFLXGRD>OCX not registered



## Smythe (26 Sep 2012)

I sent an identical file to two friends. 

One can open it without problem, the other cannot and their PC displays the following message, 

_Component MSFLXGRD>OCX or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid.

_Would anyone have any ideas as to what this may mean?

Thank you.


----------



## Leo (26 Sep 2012)

What type of file was it? 

It means the user having the issue doesn't have this Microsoft add-on registered on their system. Plenty of help on Google / YouTube how to check if you have the file and how to register it.


----------



## Smythe (26 Sep 2012)

Thanks Leo,

It's a .exe file         

I've just seen this page on the Microsoft website which seems to cover it:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...x-is-not/50615498-cddd-4153-8477-5fa2f7d81000


----------



## Leo (26 Sep 2012)

Yep, that'll do it.

The developer of the executable just used an optional MS library in creating the app. Anyone wishing to run it will require the .ocx library file on their system.
Leo


----------

